# 

## kniedz

Jeden z hydraulików wykonał mi instalację co i wodociągową. Ostatnio przyszedł do mnie inny i skrytykowął kilka rzeczy i oczywiście poradził zmiany, za nie małe pieniądze. Czy są one rzeczywiście potrzebne?
1. Kaloryfery podłączone są dołem - według niego straty  ciepła mogą sięgać ok. 25%
2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m
3. brak rozdzielenia ogrzewania podłogowego od kaloryferów
Które ze zmian sa rzeczywiście konieczne, a które tylkow celu wyciagnięcia pieniędzymam miec dwa piece gazowy i na paliwa stałe

----------


## Idziu5

> Jeden z hydraulików wykonał mi instalację co i wodociągową. Ostatnio przyszedł do mnie inny i skrytykowął kilka rzeczy i oczywiście poradził zmiany, za nie małe pieniądze. Czy są one rzeczywiście potrzebne?
> 1. Kaloryfery podłączone są dołem - według niego straty  ciepła mogą sięgać ok. 25%
> 2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m
> 3. brak rozdzielenia ogrzewania podłogowego od kaloryferów
> Które ze zmian sa rzeczywiście konieczne, a które tylkow celu wyciagnięcia pieniędzymam miec dwa piece gazowy i na paliwa stałe



1. Może to typ V i tak nalezy  a może tradycyjne i podłączone na dole po przeciwległych stronach - wtedy to błąd
2. Według mnie brak cyrkulacji to problem -pozbawiasz się komforu ciepłej wody  przy wykonywaniu instalacji koszt kilku stówek więcej  ale teraz kwestia ile by ta przeróbka kosztowała - zalezy od projektu domu i "rozproszenia" instalacji wodnej. 
3. to jak masz podłączoną podłogówkę   bezpośrednio czy przez RTL czy grupę mieszającą   z jednego rozdzielacza masz podpięta podłoge i grzejniki???

----------


## zbigmor

> Jeden z hydraulików wykonał mi instalację co i wodociągową. Ostatnio przyszedł do mnie inny i skrytykowął kilka rzeczy i oczywiście poradził zmiany, za nie małe pieniądze. Czy są one rzeczywiście potrzebne?
> 1. Kaloryfery podłączone są dołem - według niego straty  ciepła mogą sięgać ok. 25%
> 
> *Nie mam pojęcia skąd te straty miałyby być.*
> 
> 2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m
> 
> *Będzie kiepski komfort użytkowania, ale da się  z tym żyć (jak przez wiele lat się żyło).Cyrkulacja czasami pozwala zaoszczędzic pieniądze, ale w Twoim przypadku zależy ile ta przeróbka miałaby kosztować.*
> 
> ...


*
Raczej masz kotły, a nie piece.*

----------


## Mały

Zbigmor - cyrkulacja da komfort, ale kosztem pieniędzy...

----------


## mxxxx

> 1. Kaloryfery podłączone są dołem - według niego straty  ciepła mogą sięgać ok. 25%


coś źle zrozumiałeś, od sposobu podłączenia kaloryfera zależy jego sprawność, najlepiej jak kaloryfer jest zasilany krzyżowo, ale przy dzisiejszych bardzo solidnie ocieplonych domach i bardzo przewymiarowanych kaloryferach to żaden problem jak są podłączone



> 2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m


da się bez tego żyć, a co więcej jest kilka osób na tym forum które świadomie wyłączają pompę cyrkulacji CWU



> 3. brak rozdzielenia ogrzewania podłogowego od kaloryferów


to może być problem, bo piec gazowy da sobie rade z temperatura +55 ale kocioł węglowy z tak niską temperaturą zasilania rozwali albo komin albo palenisko, szkoda że nie opisałeś bliżej szczegółów tego połączenia, można by coś więcej powiedzieć

----------


## zbigmor

> Zbigmor - cyrkulacja da komfort, ale kosztem pieniędzy...



A co ja napisałem? Coś innego?   :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

[quote="zbigmor"]


> ...
> 2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m
> 
> *Będzie kiepski komfort użytkowania, ale da się  z tym żyć (jak przez wiele lat się żyło).Cyrkulacja czasami pozwala zaoszczędzic pieniądze, ale w Twoim przypadku zależy ile ta przeróbka miałaby kosztować.*


 :wink: 
Cyrkulacja zawsze wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami za energię (pompka nie jest na powietrze, niestety) oraz niewielkimi stratami ciepła w układzie, które muszą się odbić na zwiększonym zużyciu opału. Koszt wody jest relatywnie niski, więc czasami cyrkulacja jest po prostu nieopłacalna. Zwłaszcza, jak ktoś ma ujęcia cwu blisko zasobnika.

----------


## zbigmor

[quote="Martinezio"]


> Napisał kniedz
> 
> ...
> 2. Brak cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - kuchnia znajduje się około 10 m od kotła, 1 łazienka 3m, druga na pietrze ok. 5 m
> 
> *Będzie kiepski komfort użytkowania, ale da się  z tym żyć (jak przez wiele lat się żyło).Cyrkulacja czasami pozwala zaoszczędzic pieniądze, ale w Twoim przypadku zależy ile ta przeróbka miałaby kosztować.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrkulacja zawsze wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami za energię (pompka nie jest na powietrze, niestety) oraz niewielkimi stratami ciepła w układzie, które muszą się odbić na zwiększonym zużyciu opału. Koszt wody jest relatywnie niski, więc czasami cyrkulacja jest po prostu nieopłacalna. Zwłaszcza, jak ktoś ma ujęcia cwu blisko zasobnika.



Autor pisał o odbiorze 10m od kotła. Wyobraźnia podpowiada mi, że to już blisko nie jest. Tak jak napisałem (i tym postem sam potwierdziłeś) cyrkulacja czasami pozwala zaoszczędzić pieniądze (czasami cyrkulacja jest nieopłacalna).
 :big grin:

----------


## mario1976

> Cyrkulacja zawsze wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami za energię (pompka nie jest na powietrze, niestety) oraz niewielkimi stratami ciepła w układzie, które muszą się odbić na zwiększonym zużyciu opału. Koszt wody jest relatywnie niski, więc czasami cyrkulacja jest po prostu nieopłacalna. Zwłaszcza, jak ktoś ma ujęcia cwu blisko zasobnika.


Ale wszystkiego nie da się przeliczyć na pln - ja czasem lubię wydać kilka złotych otrzymując w zamian komfort. Na dzień dzisiejszy jestem 2 tygodnie przed przeprowadzką. W domu jeszcze prowadzone prace wykończeniowe więc cyrkulacja wyłączona. Wkurza mnie strasznie jak muszę czekać kilkanaście - kilkadziesiąt sekund na ciepłą wodę. Do wszystkiego można pewnie przywyknąć ale nie wyobrażam sobie takiego użytkowania na co dzień.
Płytek pewnie bym nie zwalał i nie rujnował instalacji ale jeśli ktoś na dzień dobry tego nie zrobił lub przynajmniej nie zaproponował inwestorowi to moim zdaniem to wtopa.

Druga kwestia to np szambo. Jak patrzę ile tej zimnej wody idzie w "gwizdek" i przemnoże to razy ilośc odkręceń wody dziennie to jednak wolę zapłacić za dodatkowe kilkadziesiąt metrów rurki i pompkę i prąd do niej.

----------


## Martinezio

No tak, czasami po prostu komfort droższy pieniędzy  :big grin:

----------

